# Poudre River Map??



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Does anyone know of a Poudre River map that lists all the rapids and local names etc?


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Poudre River*

I got a book from Jax called A users guide to the Wild & Scenic Cache La Poudre River. Its a little out dated but its not bad. Or you can get the new White water of the Southern Rockies.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

WSR doesn't have a map or detailed description/location of the rapids. CRCII (Colorado Rivers and Creeks) does have a river map, you could also stop by RMA they used to have a wall mural of the river. I was in there last week, but didn't notice it. They may have taken it down, would be a bumper I always liked it.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

I have the Colorado Rivers and Creeks... the map is more overview. 


I am looking for something that has all of the rapid names.....


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

I also have a guide at home that seems like the one ecarlson was talking about. I think I got mine at Mtn. Shop. Its probably 30-40 pages, staple bound. It has rapid names/descriptions with some kind of mile marker notations, if I remember correctly. I haven't looked at it lately, as pretty much everything is road-scoutable while running shuttle or getting up the canyon.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Grandpa's Gordge
Hole 99
Death by Dismemberment

Conk Rock
Three Rock
Crystal Falls
Flip Rock
Groover
Mish
Guide Hole 
the Maze
Rocky Falls
Horseshoe Hole
Clair's 
Devil's Staircase
Doctor Suckhole (Modisett Mauler)
Poudre Park
Cardiac Corner
Pine View Falls
Pine Box
Grey Rock
Killer Bridge
Roller Coaster
Last Chance
BTO

There you go. Don't ask RMA what the names are, they get 'em wrong.


----------

